# Help with my E.I dosing



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

Hi

My tank have about 100L and im dosing 60ml weekly divided in 20ml every other day.
WC of 50% each week.

For Micros i use APFUK’s Chelated Trace Elements on 12g to 400ml water to dose 20ml every other day.






My criptos are showing curled leaves and my alternanthera reineckii 'pink' also have the leaves a little curled.



















Its a potassium deficiency?
Should i increase the potassium level? I have read somewhere that exists a ratio between the NPK...

Thank´s

Cheers


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

99.9999% of high tech EI tank plant problems are CO2 related. Usually insufficient CO2 or poor CO2 distribution for the light levels.

Your dosing levels are fine.

What is your lighting ?


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

ian_m said:


> 99.9999% of high tech EI tank plant problems are CO2 related. Usually insufficient CO2 or poor CO2 distribution for the light levels.
> 
> Your dosing levels are fine.
> 
> What is your lighting ?




i have 2 T5 39W, 10H a day.
One with 6500K and another with 4200K.
I have FE CO2 about 2bps and since yesterday  a UP Inline Atomizer,
have a 600L pump to help the flow

Always have some trouble with the cryptos, leaves settle in the ground and not up like im seen on a friend tank that gave me the cryptos.
Also, the alternanthera have always some leaves curved down and some holes on it...

here is a photo of the tank some weeks ago :






Thanks


----------



## tim (28 Aug 2014)

Way too much light IMHO cut the photoperiod down to 5hours make sure co2 is optimum at lights on and if possible raise the light fixture 30-50 cm above the tank.


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

Luis Batista said:


> i have 2 T5 39W, 10H a day


Wooooooooo way too much light.

100 litres -> 26 US gallons.

With 78 Watts -> 3 Watts/US gallon -> firmly in hi-tech planted tank territory.

So unless your CO2 levels and distribution are spot on you will be killing your plants and growing algae as the algae feeds off the dying plants, exactly as you see.

Also only having 600l/hr and having single spray bar on the right only you will be starving the plants of CO2 due to poor flow.

You really need at least x10 the tank volume in flow ie 1000 l/hour and the spray bar all the way across the back of the tank so that all the plants get flow.


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

I dont think that my Tetratec EX 700, 700L/H filter, could operate that size of spray bar.
Theres any way of make it hapen?
Also, will try just 8 H of light and see if it helps...

Here is a photo of a leave that i cut just now, all curled from the side to the center:


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

Your plants are most likely being starved of CO2, you need considerably better CO2 distribution. 700l/hr is clearly not sufficient as indicated by your plants.

Try adding a wavemaker/powerhead to get the CO2 all around the tank.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-litre-mini-aquarium-wavemaker-powerhead.html

bps CO2 rate is irrelevant, what does your drop checker say ?

Move your drop checker around the tank and see what is says ?

I have a 180l tank with 1500l/hr and 600l/hr filters and was still getting areas of the tank where plants were dying, algae was appearing and drop checker was blue(ish) even after two hours before lights on.  So I got a 3000l/hr wavemaker and it sorted it, green/yellow drop checker everywhere in the tank and no dying plants and no algae.


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

ian_m said:


> Your plants are most likely being starved of CO2, you need considerably better CO2 distribution. 700l/hr is clearly not sufficient as indicated by your plants.
> 
> Try adding a wavemaker/powerhead to get the CO2 all around the tank.
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-litre-mini-aquarium-wavemaker-powerhead.html
> ...


The drop checher is green.
The inline diffusor males a fine myst all over the tank.

I m considering to buy a new filter, more powerfull.
The 600 L from the circulation pump plus the 700 from the filter makes 13 times the tank but clearly its not suffice


Enviado através da ponta dos meus dedos!


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

here is a video of the tank and the co2 flow in it:


here is the curled leave:


----------

